# Who's got the best smoked Mac & Cheese recipe



## mfreel

I need a no-kidding, slap your mama good recipe for smoked mac & cheese. 

Yes, I did a search, but there's a ton of them.  What would you recommend?


----------



## sqwib

Here's one that I spent a lot of time perfecting, not saying its the best but I was happy with the results.

SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese *(Pit)*

this one is store bought but deep fried and awesome.

Deep Fried Mac N' Cheeses


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The no boil mac n cheese recipe is a favorite in our house. There are several versions here that can be found.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

No boil Mac  n Cheese

2 cups uncooked macaroni uncooked

4 cups milk (25 or whole)

4 tbs butter

8 oz. Velveeta cheese sliced, cubed or shredded

4 cups shredded cheese (cheddar or mixture)

1 tsp dry mustard

1 tsp salt

Preheat oven 350° For smoker use lower temp around 250°

Melt butter add to milk

mix into pasta add seasonings

Add Velveeta and cheese mix

Cover with foil and bake 50-60 minutes (stir occasionally) If using the smoker do not cover with foil. Cook time in smoker will be 2-3 hours.

Remove foil and continue to bake until golden brown.

You can add other spices to this even fresh jalapeños or other peppers if you like.


----------

